# My toro snowmaster 724 QXE is a lemon from day 1?



## toro558 (11 mo ago)

I watched two YouTube videos and read the instructions twice before assembly. Assembly went together fine, was done in 20 minutes. And we got snow today, so I went to try it out.

There was one problem, the chute won't stay in one place. I had to hold the joystick with one hand and hold down the throttle with the other. When I was done, I noticed the gear that locks the chute in place isn't engaging. You can see that in the picture here, it won't go far enough to grab the teeth and lock it in place.

In fact, just turning it on, the vibration from the motor will move the chute. I don't really know what to do. Can I adjust this myself? Because if I can't I'm just going to have to return it to Home Depot where I bought it from.

And another thing, the thing was overfilled with oil. I had to drain some because it was well above the Full line on the dipstick. So, I don't know if I got one made at 4:30 on a Friday afternoon or what. Can I do anything about this? Because I would rather not return it

Thank you


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Spray some lube where the gear (lever) that retracts pivots. I had a similar issue on my 826.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Been Getting A Lot Of Those Here Lately. Wonder What Is Going On With Them????? Might Want To Have A Looksee At The Quick Stick Also. ALOHA!!!!!!!!!!!!







*


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

On the powermax models there’s a clamp that holds a cable for that lever, you may have to adjust it a bit.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Yep I think a little fine-tuning and it'll be fine. Make sure everything that is supposed to move does so freely, if not adjust or lube until it does.

And welcome to SBF, glad to have you here.


----------



## toro558 (11 mo ago)

Zavie said:


> Spray some lube where the gear (lever) that retracts pivots. I had a similar issue on my 826.


Do you mean on the end where I took the picture or on the joystick end? I sprayed some lube on the piece that releases when you push in the blue part on the joystick to unlock it but it still won’t go forward enough to lock in place


----------



## toro558 (11 mo ago)

Are these zip ties supposed to be on the cable? I don’t see any nuts or anywhere to adjust the tightness of the cable, I don’t want to have to disassemble the joystick housing


----------



## toro558 (11 mo ago)

I tried tightening the screw where the spring is...did nothing. It's like the cable doesn't have enough slack in it to make it far enough to bite the gear. I tried loosening where the cable was attached in the midsection and straightening it out to make sure there were no kinks or anything and still nothing. When I push in the unlock button on the joystick the cable just simply doesn't have enough slack to make it that extra 1/4 inch to bite the gear.

I don't really know at this point. I don't have the specialty tools or ratchet heads and long screwdrivers required to take apart the quick stick and/or the end where the gears are. I'm probably just going to return it later this week.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

I wouldn't return it for that... and what a perfect opportunity to start a decent toolbox. 😁

There must be some adjustment somewhere that would be much more right to do than giving up on the whole machine.


----------



## toro558 (11 mo ago)

So I think I actually figured this out. I gave it one more attempt.

You can see what I'm talking about in the pictures. I noticed that there is this little cylindrical metal "bead" at the end of the cable that fits into a slot on the spring-loaded locking mechanism with the teeth. I removed the bead, and the spring mechanism immediately locked into place.

Then I re-inserted the "bead"(the end of the cable) into the housing a different way. I had to pull back on the locking mechanism a bit to fit it in there. After I did this, it seems to lock now.

So, I think one of two things happened, somebody at the Toro factory put the "bead" in wrong, or it somehow got jostled loose on the truck during delivery into an incorrect position.

Either way, I think this is the fix....

Now I just have one final question. It seems if I push hard enough on the chute itself(not on the joystick) the chute WILL turn while locked but only after some force. I assume this is normal that the gears would slip after some force? I can't force it to turn by pushing hard on the actual joystick without holding the unlock button so I assume it turning after some fore on the chute directly is normal. I just wouldn't want it slipping during heavy usage while blowing snow

Thanks everyone for the help, I hope this post helps somebody....


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

See, that was easy. Good work.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

PS: You're still gonna want a decent set of tools. 

Treat yourself to a post-victory prize, that will pay for itself time and time again in saved time, saved money and less frustration. 🍻


----------



## toro558 (11 mo ago)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> PS: You're still gonna want a decent set of tools.
> 
> Treat yourself to a post-victory prize, that will pay for itself time and time again in saved time, saved money and less frustration. 🍻


I do plan on getting a decent ratchet set and a specialty screwdriver set at some point for those hard-to-reach fasteners, right now in terms of hand tools I have just a basic 11-piece combination wrench set and a ratcheting screwdriver with bits. But I'm running out of room so I'm waiting for the new Harbor Freight that's supposed to open in the next couple months so I can buy a US General toolbox to hold everything....at least that's my current excuse 😂


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Good plan... but I'll add, if that's your picture in your avatar you look like a fairly young guy. 

Tools are more than a purchase, they're a lifetime investment. And so are the cabinets you keep them in. And the better the quality, the easier it all is to use (once again the frustration factor). Thus leading to a better experience, thus leading you to get better, more confident and more accomplished with repairs.

If you had returned the blower, you'd have felt defeated... just imagine the possibilities. 😎

Regards,


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

Not sure what the issue is. You should buy some low temp grease to Lube up those plastic gears and the ring around the chute. It will make the quick stick work smoother.


----------



## asavage (Dec 20, 2021)

I like to say that the only thing worse than not having the tool you need is having a cheap tool, because it _kinda_ works and you think it _ought_ to work, but instead it breaks you or the part it's engaging.

Cheap tools are for loaning to your neighbor or "friend". My two cents.


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

The OP said it was overfilled with oil. How did you check it? My 8/24 OE says not to screw the dip stick in, just stick it in until it stops and pull it out.


----------



## toro558 (11 mo ago)

dcinma said:


> The OP said it was overfilled with oil. How did you check it? My 8/24 OE says not to screw the dip stick in, just stick it in until it stops and pull it out.


I did not screw the dip stick in


----------



## ralphfr (11 mo ago)

Not sure of your experience level or where you made the purchase so please do not take this personally. This is a learning moment for anyone looking to buy new OPE, especially gas powered. Avoid on-line or big box stores unless you have some experience assembling these things. Buy from a local dealer and have them set it up The prices are the the same in most cases and you will be much happier.


----------

